# 1943 Columbus, OHIO Bicycle License Plate w/ Reflector on e-bay



## Robertriley

This is pretty cool looking.  I with it was a 1937 or 38.   Check it out.  Item #260613954165

http://cgi.ebay.com/1943-Columbus-O...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cadcd5a75


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Thats cool!!  I have a 43 Tulsa OK plate also made of bakelite but not in that condition, no reflector also


----------



## partsguy

WWII era. Kind of rare considering they rationed things. Especially in 1944 (yea I know, plate is a '43. But still).


----------



## ohdeebee

I win! Pics on the bike coming soon!


----------



## Robertriley

Congrats, I'll keep my eye out for more stuff like that.


----------



## ohdeebee

'42 Columbia, now properly licensed.


----------



## Robertriley

I like it.  That blue color rocks!  I was going to paint one of my old VW bugs that color


----------

